# LED driver



## amiklic1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking a reliable and working schematic to build a LED driver with these specs:

- input voltage= 10,5 - 15V(can be different, but marine battery of 12V typically gives 11,0 - 14,4V)

- LED power (High power 10W or 20W LED are to be used) = 1A - 2A

I'd appreciate links or schematics. I've found a bunch of stuff out there on Internet, but many of them don't work. I'm driving crazy so I'm asking you folks for help.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Codiak (Feb 24, 2010)

amiklic1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking a reliable and working schematic to build a LED driver with these specs:
> 
> ...


 
http://taskled.com/techhipcc.html


----------



## vaska (Feb 24, 2010)

What LED voltage drop are you planning to have? It defines what kind of converter you'll need: buck or boost.


----------



## amiklic1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Codiak thanks for the info, but I'm looking fir DIY solution.

What I have is:
Colour temp.:6000K 
Lm: 700lm
Power:10W
Voltage:14V
Current:700mA

 and all the same for 20W, just current is 1400mA

datasheet can be found on:
http://www.artas.hr/rasvjeta/dokumenti/HPR20D-19K10NW.pdf - 10W and
http://www.artas.hr/rasvjeta/dokumenti/HPR20D-19K20NW.pdf - 20W

thanks in advance


----------



## Codiak (Feb 24, 2010)

amiklic1 said:


> Codiak thanks for the info, but I'm looking fir DIY solution.
> 
> What I have is:
> Colour temp.:6000K
> ...


 
Drivers are relatively cheap so I've never looked of schematics sorry.
Would appear a simple buck would do the job... http://www.ledsupply.com/03021-d-i-1000.php

But that the voltage and low amps, direct drive might be a reasonable choice too


good luck


----------



## amiklic1 (Feb 25, 2010)

OK, I'll try with BuckPuck.

I've just ordered two of 100 mA.

The only problem is that FedEx international shipping for two of those costs me 35 US$, which is tooo much.

I'll try to organize it other way in future orders.

How 'bout cooling of those BuckPucks? I plan to put LED into alluminum or stainless tube housing with fins, and use it underwater. Do I have to organize the cooling or just placing te BuckPuck inside will be OK. It's not problem to put it onto the housing plate with thermal paste between if it will help.


----------



## vaska (Feb 25, 2010)

Try LINEAR products:
http://www.linear.com/pc/productDetail.jsp?navId=H0,C1,C1003,C1094,C1766,P81080


----------



## TorchBoy (Feb 25, 2010)

Codiak said:


> Would appear a simple buck would do the job...


If the LED wants 14 V then I don't think a buck driver would actually work, as it probably has four dice in series. A nominal 12 V battery doesn't have enough volts to buck. Three dice in series, yes, but that would mean getting different LEDs.


----------



## TorchBoy (Feb 25, 2010)

amiklic1 said:


> OK, I'll try with BuckPuck.
> 
> I've just ordered two of 100 mA.


Are you missing a 0 there?


----------



## Codiak (Feb 25, 2010)

amiklic1 said:


> OK, I'll try with BuckPuck.
> 
> I've just ordered two of 100 mA.
> 
> ...


 

I thermal paste drivers to the metal housing.
You might look at the diving forum for ideas of design etc.

I know you said you wanted diy, but at that cost you could have bought numerous drivers from DX


----------



## thepaan (Feb 25, 2010)

A buckpuck does *not* require cooling.


----------

